# Snake was just hanging around



## Fuscus (Dec 27, 2011)

Fairly mediocre story about a snake rescue with a mislabelled photo of a very speccy brown snake. The line "I put my hand into a dark corner and sort of grabbed it without realising I had it," is a bit f a worry though​
Snake was just hanging around | Northern Rivers News | Local News in Northern Rivers | Clarence Valley Daily Examiner


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 27, 2011)

Righto then... :|


----------



## Radar (Dec 27, 2011)

"And my husband is right now removing the native garden we have out the back..." Seems like they could have spent their money better on an inner city apartment rather than a 25 acre block of land....


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 27, 2011)

Ummm :$ lool, ""I put my hand into a dark corner and sort of grabbed it without realising I had it," he said. "I thought it must have been a harmless breed, but it was a brown snake." ?? This easily couldve been one of those stories where a man who was saving the community gets tagged by a "poisonous snake"


----------



## Antanous (Dec 27, 2011)

I may be new to snakes but even I know dont play with crap you dont know as it can end bad


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 27, 2011)

The woman did the right thing. I can’t say as much for the snake removalist. That is just the sort of inappropriate cavalier attitude we do not want disseminated. Had it behaved typically for a EB we would have been reading how many ampoules of anti-venom were administered once he was admitted to hospital. To add insult to injury, the news have labelled the photo of the EB as a Brown Tree Snake. I wonder if the relocator bothered to bring it to their attention. I suspect not.

Blue


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 27, 2011)

hey look it happened at grafton i live about 20 mins away as for the snake re-locator being a bit silly and grabbing something without knowing the species well all i can say is there a different breed of people up in grafton the kind with 12 toes


----------

